# I just need to vent....



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

So Juliet is almost 6 months old, and is still as naughty as the day we brought her home :no: She has managed to now mark every bit of furniture with her teeth in the house. Many of you suggested to buy a crate, which I did and then she pooped in it. She was 'good' for a while with potty training and now has completely gone back to the day we brought her home. She does have stomach issues, which I noticed from training class because she gets diarrhea every time she takes treats from someone else. I think over the past month she has pooped or had diarrhea in the house about 20x. Today for example, I took her on a 2 mile walk this morning. I have been home with her all day long, and took her out multiple times. I left the house for one hour, and I come home to poop and pee on the floor. I just don't know what to do anymore, except cry out of frustration. I have the crate, I exercise her as much as I can and she hates it. What else can I do?


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i am sorry to hear about your frustrations!! have you thought about having a trainer come to the home for help? or maybe ask the vet if there is a medical issue here?


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

I am going to have my husband bring her to the vet tomorrow, just to test her urine. I am trying to rule out a UTI. I was trying to put off the trainer coming to the house until later, or at least I was trying to fix it myself first. I feel like her issues are mainly when we are not home.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Could it be separation anxiety?


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I know it is SOOO hard.. I have been there.. but try to keep cool. She will be picking up on your frustration and tension which may make her worse. As the guys before me said.. take the vets advice.. but also remember, that in my limited experience, Goldens can settle down very quickly just like that as they get older. My Buddy had several very annoying habits.. eating his poo.. sitting down and refusing to walk even whatever I did.. puppy biting etc etc. And then .. he sorted himself out around 7 months almost overnight. May the force be with you!! xxx


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My pup had diarrhea issues as a pup also. He didn't poop in the house though. But my vet put him on DCO. It's a prescribed food for dogs that is specially formulated to treat symptoms of diabetes, constipation, colitis and diarrhea. It solved my pups diarrhea issues. After five months or so we changed to a much cheaper food. We still give him two probiotic pills each day. It did cost eighty bucks a bag. But well worth it. Your dog might have anxiety issues. You might need to get a trainer to solve that problem.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Goldylover2 said:


> My pup had diarrhea issues as a pup also. He didn't poop in the house though. But my vet put him on DCO. It's a prescribed food for dogs that is specially formulated to treat symptoms of diabetes, constipation, colitis and diarrhea. It solved my pups diarrhea issues. After five months or so we changed to a much cheaper food. We still give him two probiotic pills each day. It did cost eighty bucks a bag. But well worth it. Your dog might have anxiety issues. You might need to get a trainer to solve that problem.


Thumbs up for the probiotics. We have a syringe with a paste in it.. also very expensive.. but it made a BIG difference. Stupid question from me but I guess he is up to date with his deworming tablets?


----------



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I feel for you and I understand how frustrating it can be sometimes.
We often feel like complete failures when our boy doesn't get something/do something that we've patiently taught with the help of a trainer. I feel like we've been through many ups and downs.
After a year of having him, we are realizing that most things will sort themselves out. It's just the ups and downs of puppyhood and adolescence and this too shall pass. Just remember, keep patient, keep working him through it with love, and one day he will be an awesome dog!
And yes, we remember the diarrhea after training class treats from strangers also......fun times :yuck:


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Yuck - do talk to the vet to see if there are medical reasons. Also ask that others in class do not feed your puppy (and/or you provide treats for them).

If there are problems while you are away - set up a camera tomorrow, get video, show it to your vet and find a trainer to collaborate with (along with your vet) on the separation distress. ESPECIALLY for puppies who display this at a severe enough level that they are eliminating, meds and a strong behavior plan will give us best results. I do not take separation distress lightly - mostly because it can be so difficult to resolve, the longer it goes on.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Some things that helped me when I was having a hard time with puppy training were a) a schedule and
b) think of her like a baby or a toddler that can't be out when you aren't supervising her.
I know you said she pooped in her crate, I thought if the crate was the right size they generally won't do that unless they can't hold it.

Anyway, if you aren't already, the schedule that worked for me was one hour in the crate, one hour out; the hour out is you supervising and playing with her etc.
Potty before and after going in the crate.
The time she's in the crate is YOU time. You get a rest.

She may respond to the consistency and develop a schedule for her potty, plus it will save your furniture and rugs, etc.

If you aren't already, feed on a schedule. Potty right after eating, then crate rest. Then potty after crate. If no poopie after eating I watch then like a hawk or keep them confined to where I can see them to avoid accidents.

With Gladys is just had a really hard time seeing the signs of her having to go. And I think she didn't know how to tell me.
I became more proficient at noticing the sniffing and circling that preceeds pottying and would hustle her outside. 

It's hard because once it becomes a habit, they think it's ok. 
Try the schedule if only for your sanity.
The schedule saved me!

I thought of some things to add, just because you take them out several times doesn't mean they always go, sometimes puppies are so distractible they're looking at dirt, grass, rocks, bugs, sky, clouds, butterflies, and forget to go. 
Also something I had trouble with was connecting activities with potty. For example, right after a lot of play or exercise, they may drink lots of water then have to pee a lot in 5 minutes. So try to be attune with her activity level and what's going in and out.

Also maybe just give some more time. I learned at an obedience seminar there's a brief period where dogs short term memory transitions to long term memory when they can't access the information, so maybe she just needs a little more time to get it.

One more thing I thought of was I was just reading an article about how there's a misconception that puppies need a ton of exercise where they really don't need a lot, some brief periods maybe better. Good luck and hang in there. It's so worth it if you commit and stick with it and have a well behaved and adjusted family member.


----------

